# how much will she weigh?



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

hello everyone , hope you are all having a lovely day!!

well here is my question if a pup weighs 1.9 ounces at 11 weeks how much will it weigh full grown???

thanx

aksm45


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (aksm45 @ Aug 7 2009, 09:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814920


> hello everyone , hope you are all having a lovely day!!
> 
> well here is my question if a pup weighs 1.9 ounces at 11 weeks how much will it weigh full grown???
> 
> ...


I've heard doubling weight at 12 weeks for adult weight, but that is a GENERAL rule. Best to ask breeder as they know their line well.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes, it depends on the lines. Some lines grow up fast and stop growing at 6 months old(like my Gigi) and some lines take up to two years to be full grown.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

At 12 weeks double the weight and add a pound. It will be pretty close then. Your puppy will weight about 4 1/2 lbs to 5 lbs. 

Tina


----------



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

THank you guys for always being there to answer my questions,you guys are the best!!!!!

aksm45


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (aksm45 @ Aug 7 2009, 08:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814920


> hello everyone , hope you are all having a lovely day!!
> 
> well here is my question if a pup weighs 1.9 ounces at 11 weeks how much will it weigh full grown???
> 
> ...


Do you mean 1.9 pounds, not ounces?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (aksm45 @ Aug 8 2009, 11:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814920


> hello everyone , hope you are all having a lovely day!!
> 
> well here is my question if a pup weighs 1.9 ounces at 11 weeks how much will it weigh full grown???
> 
> ...



How much will it weigh? How long is a piece of string?

Its not a science. There are guidelines, such as considering the parents, and the lines, but even that is not a guarantee.


----------



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

oops gosh i just realized I meant 1.9 pounds not ounces????so sorry bet everyone was thinking wow that a darn small maltese




aksm45


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (Ljunki @ Oct 18 2009, 08:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841404


> Rich people spend how much would be satisfied?
> 
> For the wealthy, 2007 was the year that bigger was better -- from yachts and incomes to personal staff and art collections.
> 
> ...


Ahhh was this posted in the wrong place? I can't see the connection to the topic thread. :huh:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Oct 19 2009, 02:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841446


> QUOTE (Ljunki @ Oct 18 2009, 08:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841404





> Rich people spend how much would be satisfied?
> 
> For the wealthy, 2007 was the year that bigger was better -- from yachts and incomes to personal staff and art collections.
> 
> ...


Ahhh was this posted in the wrong place? I can't see the connection to the topic thread. :huh:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Spam alert! :shocked:


----------

